# John Deere 410B



## Kawau (May 24, 2021)

Hello everyone, i m new to the forum. I live in New Zealand and have a 410B which I need to make the links that go from the picker arm to the bucket.
There are none avaliable here. Can anyone provide me with the correct measurements so that I can make two? 

Thanks Carl


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. This supplier states that the link is 15.5" C-C On the outside holes. I don't don't if that helps?








John Deere Backhoe Bucket Link -- AT80539


John Deere 310, 310B, 410, 410B, 510B Backhoe Bucket Link -- AT80539




www.brokentractor.com


----------



## Kawau (May 24, 2021)

Thank you for that


pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. This supplier states that the link is 15.5" C-C On the outside holes. I don't don't if that helps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

